# Game in Gainesville, FL?



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 10, 2004)

I'll soon be back in Gainesville(i.e. next week) and really want to find a group to join in with. I don't care WHAT the game is, just someting d20. Heck, I guess I'd even do something else just to game. 
My e-mail is ankhmorporkguard AT gmail DOT com


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 15, 2004)

...just a little bump


----------

